# Can I use hose......



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Can i use hose water to refill my tank if i dechlorinate it,:rock: i would do this because i want to do water changes faster with a big bucket that would not fit in the sink. Could i use water from my bath faucet? I don't know.







any help is appreciated!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I use the *Python No Spill Clean And Fill* I love it! You can use the gravel vac or fill it with the same hose! Do look into it.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i think that bath tub water is fine, in fact ive been using bath water for my feeder fish water changes, i never thought twice about it. i would like to now more about this topic too, gl with your tank and peace out


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

I would think the water is all the same no matter where it comes from in your house. Some might be colder.


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

when i first filled my 55 (in my basement) i just pulled the garden hose through the basement window......it was fine


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

PsychoLes Posted on Apr 12 2004, 09:43 PM 
[/QUOTE]I use the Python No Spill Clean And Fill I love it! You can use the gravel vac or fill it with the same hose! Do look into it.


> I agree, check into the Python!! It makes cleaning/refilling alot easier.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

PsychoLes said:


> I use the *Python No Spill Clean And Fill* I love it! You can use the gravel vac or fill it with the same hose! Do look into it.


i am not lloking 4 a syphon hose, i'm happy with mine, i'm wonderin about the WATER from the outside hose or bath water.:rasp: but thanx for the advice just in case i need a new one i'll take your advice!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

airtorey15 said:


> PsychoLes said:
> 
> 
> > I use the *Python No Spill Clean And Fill* I love it! You can use the gravel vac or fill it with the same hose! Do look into it.
> ...


 The python isnt only used to clean your tank, it makes water changes easy as hell. Just turn on the sink and there it goes!


----------



## Ramsus (Mar 22, 2004)

Last time I had to change all of the water in my 46 gallon bowfront I ran a hose from our utility room faucet into my my tank which was in my bedroom.

I was able to set the the tempature and everything. It's the only way to go.

Filling it with buckets takes too long, and it's all the same water anyways.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to water forum*


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> airtorey15 said:
> 
> 
> > PsychoLes said:
> ...


 wow, i diddn't know that,







I'm gonna have to look into it!


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Python!!

Best bit of kit I have ever purchased!


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I thought about a garden hose but if u ever taken a drink from one it usally tastes like crap!?! It has a rubbery taste to it. When I thought of that I told myself NAW!!! So I got a Python! As for the water I don't think it makes a diffence if its from your kitchen or bathroom or whatever!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

PsychoLes said:


> I thought about a garden hose but if u ever taken a drink from one it usally tastes like crap!?! It has a rubbery taste to it. When I thought of that I told myself NAW!!! So I got a Python! As for the water I don't think it makes a diffence if its from your kitchen or bathroom or whatever!


 I like the hose water :laugh: It's a nice refreshment when I'm hot and sweaty from b-ball!


----------



## grd1984 (Apr 3, 2004)

How does the python actually work, can someone explain it in more detail?


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

The python connects to the sink or hose, and there are two functions, one's for sucking out the sh*t and water in your tank, and the other is used to fill your tank up with water. It's alot faster connecting it to the hose because it's a lot stronger than if you connected to your sink. When you buy the python syphon, there is usually a direction manual on how to use it, and if you still don't understand how to use it, ask the clerk at your lfs. Overall, it is very easy to use. Also, there is nothing wrong with using the hose to fill up your tank as long as you use the chemicals for the chlorine, etc. Since the water from the hose is extremely cold, you should have a bucket of really hot water from you shower and simultaneously pour it into your tank as you are filling it up with the python. If the water is still too cold, just let your heater do its job. It beats the hell out of walking back and forth to your bathroom getting buckets of water.


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Basicly the python ataches to your tap, you get various atachments for most taps. It then has a length of tubing with a gravel cleaner tube on the end. You can buy the system in various lenghs, I thing mine is 15 feet. You can also buy diferent size gravel tubes, up to about 24 inches. On the tap connector there is a device, which you twist and pull it down. This puts the python into sucking mode. By running the tap the water goes through the tap attachment and straight down your plug whole. When the water goes through the attachment it causes suction. The water is sucked from your tank up the gravel cleaner through the pipe and into your sink through the tap attachment. The more you run the tap, the greater suction is caused. Mine picks big bits of waste food of the sand bed with ease. When you have cleaned the tank and emptied enough water, you simply push the device on the tap connector up. This then diverts the flow of water through the pipe and gravel cleaner into the tank.

All done in half the time!!


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

how does the new water from the sink in the python thing get dechlorinated?


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

I usally add the dechlorinator to my tank as it fills. I've never had a problem! I completely recommend the PYTHON!


----------



## acehigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Reading on the Python web site, due to the way the water is added to the tank. The Python airates the water to release the clorine, so water conditioner is not needed!! I still add the conditioner to be safe. As Psycholes said, just add the conditioner to the tank while filling. I tend to tip some down the gravel cleaner, this way as the water airates it mixes in the conditioner.


----------

